# TV Samsung enciende solo el led



## Jose G (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola de nuevo gente ahora tengo un tv que solo encendia el led, luego de algunas pruebas: FA, cortocircuitos en flyback+yugo+Hout, llegue a cambiar la eeprom y al menos se nota como si enciende al presionar POWER porque se apaga el led y luego vuelve a encenderse pero sin oscilacion horiz ni mas, que creen is que pudiera ser? camaradas!!!


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Modelo del chasis? Algunas fotos quizá.


----------



## Jonhatan (Sep 26, 2012)

Jose G dijo:


> Hola de nuevo gente ahora tengo un tv que solo encendia el led, luego de algunas pruebas: FA, cortocircuitos en flyback+yugo+Hout, llegue a cambiar la eeprom y al menos se nota como si enciende al presionar POWER porque se apaga el led y luego vuelve a encenderse pero sin oscilacion horiz ni mas, que creen is que pudiera ser? camaradas!!!



hola jose G. primero que nada, que tv es? modelo? revisaste que esten todas las tenciones del secundario bien? al micro llegan la tension correcta? verifica que el micro tenga todas sus tenciones.. y saca el tsr horizontal y ponele una carga falsa entre base y colector. y proba si enciende.


----------



## Jose G (Sep 26, 2012)

El tv es samsung modelo CL-21Z43MQ K16D. Las tensiones de la FA estan bien: +135V, +14V y (6,8V o 8,6V) ahi no recuerdo cual fue la medida, y con respecto a la prueba de colocar una carga al Hout voy a tratar de hacerla y luego comento, pero antes ¿de cuantos ohms seria esa fulana carga? Otra cosa si pudieran ayudarme a conseguir el manual de servicio creo que tambien ayudaria.


----------



## Jonhatan (Sep 27, 2012)

Jose G dijo:


> El tv es samsung modelo CL-21Z43MQ K16D. Las tensiones de la FA estan bien: +135V, +14V y (6,8V o 8,6V) ahi no recuerdo cual fue la medida, y con respecto a la prueba de colocar una carga al Hout voy a tratar de hacerla y luego comento, pero antes ¿de cuantos ohms seria esa fulana carga? Otra cosa si pudieran ayudarme a conseguir el manual de servicio creo que tambien ayudaria.



la carga es un foco de 50w 220v o 110v (segun la tencion con la que trabaja el tv) que micro tiene ese tv?


----------



## Jose G (Sep 27, 2012)

gracias por tu atencion brother, voy a destaparlo y le envio el numero creo que comienza por VCT, VTC o algo asi ahora no estoy seguro



tv es samsung modelo CL-21Z43MQ K16D. gracias por ayudar amigo


----------



## tronik (Sep 28, 2012)

Este es el manual


----------



## Jose G (Abr 29, 2015)

Hermano perdon por no haberte respondido, es que habia dejado de lado la reparacion del tv, pero ahora he vuelto a retomarlo y te digo que el chip que usa es un VCT49X3F-PY-F1000, y ya habia logrado hacerlo funcionar pero lei que luego de una falla habia que borrar el buffer de errores (algo asi como el historial de fallas) y, pues...... meti la pata y ahora se oye que enciende pero al momento vuelve a Standby y de ahi no pasa a mas, espero su respuesta y repito, disculpa por no atender su respuesta anterior.


----------

